# John Deere 4300 Losing Power



## gschroeder (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a 2000 JD 4300 with 1,100 hous on it. The past few times I mowed, the tractor seems to suddenly lose power. RPM's gradually drop from 3,000 to 2,000 or so as if the motor is under heavy load (but its not under heavy load). This carries on for a few minutes or so, then suddenly back to full power. Runs great for an hour or so, then suddenly lose power again for a few minutes. Engine temp is OK, no black smoke coming from exhaust, no strange smell,... Any ideas on how I can trouble shoot this problem?

Thank you


----------



## Denwood (Oct 16, 2014)

*Same issues*

I have the same tractor, same hours and similar issues. Worse in cold weather. After hot not as bad or noticeable. Misses once in a while. Runs like a gas engine! Seems to have more noticeable smoke and smell of raw fuel than it used too but still minimal. I am thinking I have a sticky injector or a bad injector. Just drove a friends 4400 and it had so much more power it was very noticeable. Already dealt with the thermistor/fuel solenoid issue. Still have the brakes locking issue. Any insight would be great. Not looking forward to replacing the inaccessible injectors. Looks like a lot of removal to get at them.


----------

